# Georgia / Missouri Game Thread 2018



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Here we go! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Movin' good


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Dang!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Time to step up D


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ewww.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Dawgs gotta wake up on D!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Way ta go D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

TOUCHDOWN D!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Woooooooooooooooooo! TD DAWGS on the fumble recovery!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Whew...... way to go D


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

The ref threw a pretty good block


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Stinking reviews


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

what the heck is going on??
 Is that a reviewable play?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Stinking reviews




I only like them when they get our way......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

I think Mizz was hoping so.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Dawgs can't be making such dumb penalties.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Bad flag by the ref


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

These announcers are begging for Mizzou to get the upset.


----------



## redeli (Sep 22, 2018)

cant get stoopid penalties on the road


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> These announcers are begging for Mizzou to get the upset.




For sure


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

UGA needs to wake up.  This game could very well be 7-0 the other way.  The Mizzou fighting BLMs  are moving the ball at will.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Missed!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

NO GOOD


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Alright O let's get this drive going!


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

redeli said:


> cant get stoopid penalties on the road


Bonehead move on Baker..


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Dawgs 7-0

Now we need Fromm to put together a nice, long scoring drive for a TD!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Was Blankenship kicking off into the wind, be cause that is the shortest kickoff the past 2 years.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Baker plays hard but he ain't real smart!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

What are we doing


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Man we look silly


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

What is it with the stupid penalties


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

We sure don’t look sharp....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

These early games can make anyone look flat. I Hat them.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

We need to get fired up quick


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Man we gotta get some pressure on that guy


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

They are throwing the sink at us....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

No pressure on the QB, no run defense at all.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Man come on Dawgs


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 22, 2018)

Come on, Dawgs! GA flat out getting out played. Lucky this game is not 10-0 Mizzou.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Better make some adjustments


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

Kirby needs to call a team meeting..we could easily be down 14 right now.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Now it's time to hunker down


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 22, 2018)

Dawgs were given that TD - Forward Progress all day long.  SEC can’t afford to not have them win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

All tied at 7.

Dawgs gotta get it going here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Cant stop the run or the pass yet. Got to keep it close till half and take over in the 2nd.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Fromm needs to find his TE's a few times.  The BLM's are getting away with a lot of contact and pushing after the whistle.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

2 strong runs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

The real is looking good


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Real deal.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Holyfield is more decisive right now.  Swift dances around and gives the D times to collapse on him, while Holyfield is one cut in the hole and he's heading North/South.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

2 vs 1?????!!!!!! How's that an offset?????!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Mizzou have been hitting UGA late all game and when a UGA players does it, they call it.   Hardman was wide open.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Money!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Hotrod!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

10-7 Dawgs after the field goal

Fromm better move around better than that. Looks like a statue back there!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

UGA needs a 3 and out on defense or a turnover.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Sure foot comes through again!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Interception!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Turnover!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Hunker down


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Dawgs with the pick! Durn I wish he could have scored on that!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

That was not smooth


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

I hope this is the “check yourself reality” game


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

They missed a facemask on the return.  UGA needs 7 here.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Pass interference!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Weak, we get a gift and all we can get is a FG.


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

That was pitiful...


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Can't keep settling for FG's


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Not a good series!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

13-7 Dawgs

Why wouldn't they run the dang ball down there? That was stupid play calling! Pound that sucker in there!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> 13-7 Dawgs
> 
> Why wouldn't they run the dang ball down there? That was stupid play calling! Pound that sucker in there!



Zackly!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Kirby better light a fire under their butts at the half


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Almost like Bobo's early play calling!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

I am hoping the #2 Georgia team shows up soon and takes care of bidness like we posed to do!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Right now we don't look like# 2


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Good stop


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you Dereck Dooley for calling 3 straight passes when Mizzou had been running the ball down UGA's throat.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Bout time


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Alright let's drive the ball down and score


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's put up some more points on our side of the scoreboard here, Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Penalties


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Stupid, stupid, STUPID penalties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Couple good plays.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Swift isn't getting much.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Chaney is not having a good game with play calling.  8-9 man front and they try to run it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Dont know what to say.


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Swift isn't getting much.


He ain’t got it today. Something’s up.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

We had them in man to man too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

I’m placing this on Cheney


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

I am not impressed with this “great wall of GA”. Defense is Mizz weak spot and they’ve held their own so far. 

And the defense can’t seem to stop the run or the pass. 130+ yards of offense allowed in the first quarter alone. If not for two INTs GA is probably losing this game at this point. 

Boys better step it up!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 22, 2018)

The #2 curse. Let’s go dogs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

I guess we can't look like world beaters every game. Hoping we get it together soon..


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

Their O line is whipping us up front right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I am not impressed with this “great wall of GA”. Defense is Mizz weak spot and they’ve held their own so far.
> 
> And the defense can’t seem to stop the run or the pass. 130+ yards of offense allowed in the first quarter alone. If not for two INTs GA is probably losing this game at this point.
> 
> Boys better step it up!



This


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Well defended


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Blocked!!!!!!!!!!!!

TD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

TD!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Special teams baby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Way to go D! Blocked punt for 6!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Way to go


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

THAT'S the WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

WOOOOOHOOOO, GO DAWGS!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

They brought the HOUSE on the punt. I don’t think they even had a return man back there. ?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Stokes is one of the 4 fastest players on UGA, and it looks like things are starting to click.   20-7 Dawgs, with them playing about as bad as they can offensively.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Know let's stop them on the next drive and put them away, like we should.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Announcer said we're starting to roll! Glad they were talking about all that defensive talent we lost. maybe we heard it!


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Announcer said we're starting to roll! Glad they were talking about all that defensive talent we lost. maybe we heard it!


ESPN has gone to the bottom of the barrel on announcers


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Dont need to lose Cox, but it dont look good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

If not for our D so far boys, we'd been in a world of trouble. I'm hoping we're looking this bad due to the early start. Heck, Mizzou looks flat too. We gotta keep on chopping and get through this. We can do it! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Another penalty


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dont need to lose Cox, but it dont look good.



Don’t say anything.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

The BLMs have gotten every call in their favor, except for the last false start.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

That should have been personal foul on Mizzou, one guy cut 44's legs while the other guy hit him high.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> The BLMs have gotten every call in their favor, except for the last false start.



I'd say home cook'n but it ain't. We've been that bad


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

4th down


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

that was close.  It was a fumble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

That's a fumble! He lost control BEFORE his arm went forward! Dawgs ball!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

That was a fumble.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

THat's a fumble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

UGA needs 7 here off that fumble.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

Fumble!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

GO FOR A LONG ONE


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Man, picth the ball to Hardman and let him run with it!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Why were they running the clock after we got out of bounds?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Run the stupid ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

At least try to draw them offsides here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's GO DAWGS! Get some points!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Good call


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Kirby is agitated.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Crazy game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

My God! Hand the ball off to a bigger back there! Idiots!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

That was WEAK


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

How ridiculous....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Somebody just fall on the ball!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Way to go Cheney.


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

Maybe our O line ain’t all that. Can’t get a yard. Offense has done zero!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Man we gotta get it together


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

If LeCounte just falls on that ball that is 3 more points at least for UGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Good grief


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Kirby needs to open hand slap Cheney


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Should have gotten at least 3 more there. Dumb! Dumb! Dumb! That's the kind of junk that drives me nuts!

I hope we come out with a lot more fire under our tails in the second half. That offensive showing in the first half was pathetic!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

I just think out O line is get on old fashion whupping right now. We are going to see much faster and talented defenses than this.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

And to thin the "weak" part of our team, our defense, is keeping us in this


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

we gotta come out with a chip on our shoulder now


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Hold it down, boys! Gotta run into town.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Hold it down, boys! Gotta run into town.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Beer or likker?


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Hold it down, boys! Gotta run into town.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



That's some poor planning right there. Hope "town" is 5 minutes away


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't like the shirt Kirby is wearing.  Doesn't look like a Georgia shirt!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's go O!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Hardman just about broke it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Saved that


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

I’m listening on XM in Wilmington NC!! Driving me crazy


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

First down


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Watching streaming and it's behind


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Asserting ourselves now


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

TouchdownRidley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Good drive so far.  Gotta get 6 here. TD Ridley!! what a catch.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

I really like Ridley!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Now that is finishing business right there.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like Kirby put the starter back in their own uniforms


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Way to go O


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Let's see the D get another quick stop!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

D not holding here, Yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> I really like Ridley!



Good hands and runs hard after the catch.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Mizzou is moving at will.  LeCounte almost got that one.  Hunker down, hold them to 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Seem that if we dont get pressure, we have no answer to their passing game.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Good hands and runs hard after the catch.


And doesn't go down easy!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

ANOTHER STUPID penalty


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

BAD call


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Stupid play by our D right there.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

That's was a ridiculous roughing the passer call. Kirby is hot


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

He touched him and Locke faked it.  It was late, but not egregious.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> BAD call



The guy should not have hit him in the chest. No sense doing it, when they call sneezing on the QB roughing.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Sloppy D let them score


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

I think that ref is a mizzu fan


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Stupid penalty!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Look a lot more like the first half team right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Regardless of the penalty the guy walked into the end zone against us.


----------



## baddave (Sep 22, 2018)

refs are playing too big a role in this game . too many no calls and bad calls .. they don't know pass interference when they see it .. we appreciate the 1st td .. was a gift . this last was a gift to them


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

What a horrible roughing call. I think I’ve coughed harder than that. ??‍


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

See Ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Holloman with a TD!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

There's our O


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

What a catch.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

That was easy!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

What in the WORLD???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

if he dropped it, he needs to run the sideline for the rest of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

What does CKS have to do to keep these knuckle heads from dropping the ball before they get in the end zone.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> if he dropped it, he needs to run the sideline for the rest of the game.



This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Why won't they look at a different angle?  I think it crossed by inches, but I can't see, the ref saw it because he was right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

I think it broke the plain.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Mayhave just caught a HUGE break there


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

That dont make it any less stupid.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

They are so concentrated on their celebration, they want the ball out quick.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

A serious concern conversation about ball control in the end zone needs to be had


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 22, 2018)

Next weeks practice will be nothing but carrying the ball and personally handing it to the nearest official after a touchdown.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> What does CKS have to do to keep these knuckle heads from dropping the ball before they get in the end zone.


If I was CKS I'd make all 98 players run 100 yards sprints with a ball in their hand. Don’t drop it in the dirt til they touch the goal post. 

The end zone is 20 yards deep! Why even take the chance???


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Next weeks practice will be nothing but carrying the ball and personally handing it to the nearest official after a touchdown.



THIS


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Our O line is weak!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

O line whipped again.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Every one of them got beat on that play.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> If I was CKS I'd make all 98 players run 100 yards sprints with a ball in their hand. Don’t drop it in the dirt til they touch the goal post.
> 
> The end zone is 20 yards deep! Why even take the chance???



10 yards, but I agree with the sentiment.  Stupidity, and a 'hey look at me' attitude has to stop.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Mays gonna be good, but he is at least a year away. We miss Thomas big time. Surprised we played him at all today. He hurts the ankle again.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

They are just so much quicker than our oline.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> If I was CKS I'd make all 98 players run 100 yards sprints with a ball in their hand. Don’t drop it in the dirt til they touch the goal post.
> 
> The end zone is 20 yards deep! Why even take the chance???



Lol! 10 yards. Hopefully just a typo?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Fumble UGA has it!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

These refs must be freshmen!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Pretty sure that will be reversed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

I’m in Nashville watching the game on Apple TV and I think my broadcast is about 60 seconds behind. Don’t post so fast! It’s freaking me out!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Did we forget how to tackle?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

UGA DL is getting held every play.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Buck if you had let me know, I would have came down and watched it with you.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> I’m in Nashville watching the game on Apple TV and I think my broadcast is about 60 seconds behind. Don’t post so fast! It’s freaking me out!



Same with me Moe


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

We are sucking it up today!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

We gonna have to match them point for point for a while.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

If I weren't for mizzou turnovers this game would be even right now


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

D isn't looking too good!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Why does it feel like we are losing this game?


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

We have a lot of work to do.....


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why does it feel like we are losing this game?


Because we may...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> We are sucking it up today!



Well Locke is probably the best QB UGA will face all year, but the run defense is what's concerning.   Mizzou may score 45.  I will be happy with any win at this point, but I was hoping for a blowout to get the young guys some snaps.


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

We are playing half throttle. No emotion and no brains..


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Why can't Fromm just throw for 1st downs instead of 40 yard throws?


----------



## tcward (Sep 22, 2018)

We BETTER get a drive going here or it may be a game changer....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

tcward said:


> We are playing half throttle. No emotion and no brains..



Seems like we play hard, have a good series, then start playing with no emotion.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

That should have been 15 extra yards for hitting Swift late after he was down.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Fromm looks sharp on one play then like crap on the next


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Ben Cleveland. What’s up with him?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Well Locke is probably the best QB UGA will face all year, but the run defense is what's concerning.   Mizzou may score 45.  I will be happy with any win at this point, but I was hoping for a blowout to get the young guys some snaps.


Burrows with LSU is good and I think stidham is better. That D has got to get pressure on the QB. They still only have 1 sack on the season


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

_there you go_


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

TD Hardman


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Fromm to Mecole!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

That was a beautiful pass


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 22, 2018)

Welcome...to the 4th quarter


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Hardman with the easy TD.  How do you just lose Hardman that bad?  I hope UGA scores 60 on them.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Wide, wide,WIDE open!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2018)

Defensive line still getting whooped


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

My pick at work was 52-28 Dawgs. That may come true, but didn’t guess 52 this ugly.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

I know I keep saying this, but 84, Walter Grant got turned sideways because was held and that allowed for the BLM running back the big gain.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

In this game, our D is terrible.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

The defense needs to get a stop and get some rest.  I have this gut feeling UGA will have a starter hurt.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Will we face a more experienced o-line this year?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! HUNKER DOWN YOU GUYS!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

We suck!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

I’ve never seen a defense scared to hit like UGA’s. All they want to do is strip the ball.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

This does not bode well for the future.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Good, God! A grandma on a walker could have scored with that huge opening to run through!

40-29 Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Sep 22, 2018)

Hope this is our “Auburn “ game this year and we get by with it.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

We play like this at LSU it will be a long day!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

Start'n to gouge em now


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Burrows with LSU is good and I think stidham is better. That D has got to get pressure on the QB. They still only have 1 sack on the season



Taguliova or however you spell it is licking his chops.

Ga has done everything they can to let Mizzou hang in there but the Dogs are headed back to Athens undefeated.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Mizzou gets away with another late hit on FRomm


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice no call on the hit on our QB!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

That was roughing the passer.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

OMG!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

We may not win this game, if we keep playing this sloppy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> Nice no call on the hit on our QB!


That was bull crap for sure! He was looking right at it and still no call!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Got to have a defensive stop on this series.


----------



## Duff (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow and wow


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Mizzou gets away with another late hit on FRomm


I missed that. Apparently the refs did to


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

We've missed two field goals today. We've had a lot of missed opportunities in ths one. This ain't good for my nerves, but being tested like this may be a blessing. Now we just gotta hunker it down and GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

We don’t stop them here its over.


----------



## Duff (Sep 22, 2018)

Please don’t sit back and let them come down the field


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Baker down.  What did I say about keeping Mizzou in the game?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

I’m having flashbacks of a Mark Richt coached team


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

He did not make it.   Now get 7 here and run the clock out doing it Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Now run the clock out and get out of town.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

*Time for some OLD MAN FOOTBALL!*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> I’m having flashbacks of a Mark Richt coached team



Prolly a good thing I did not come down to that Appleby's Buck. We would have prolly got thrown out.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

O line NEEDS TO BLOCK!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

Get Swift out of there!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Cant even run clock.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Put in Holyfield! Swift is not a downhill runner.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Get Swift out of there!



Dont understand why Holyfield is not out there. He was punishing them.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Trying to run the clock out with 5 minutes to play with a 11 point lead, and an opposing offense that can score quick.  Yeah that sounds like the old Dawgs under Richt for sure.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Lol! 10 yards. Hopefully just a typo?


Yeah I’m playing on my phone. Fat fingered it.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

He the man!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2018)

Great pass.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 22, 2018)

AWESOME CATCH


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Ridley becoming a highlite show.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

That didn't fool anyone!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

This officiating crew is a joke.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Good lord I'm starting to agree with dually about these refs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

We cant not let up yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2018)

Sure foot


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 22, 2018)

It is very clear who the refs want to win!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Mays hardly touched the guy, after the guy took a shot at him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah, I know it may sound like some of us are crying, but these refs are pathetic! No sense in that junk.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

*HUNKER IT DOWN ONE MORE TIME DAWGS!*


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 22, 2018)

THat's game


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

We did not play like the #2 team in the Country.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2018)

*Dawgs 43-29*

*That was a good, hard fought victory!*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2018)

I'll take it!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I know it may sound like some of us are crying, but these refs are pathetic! No sense in that junk.



It was the same thing with MTSU at UGA.  MTSU held all day long and it was not called, but when Mays pancakes someone, they call it a hold.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Even though the D didn't appear to play all that well they won this game with the turnovers and special teams was spot on including the blocked punt. The offense looked good against a good defense. I think the dawgs will be just fine


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Even though the D didn't appear to play all that well they won this game with the turnovers and special teams was spot on including the blocked punt. The offense looked good against a good defense. I think the dawgs will be just fine



I am worried about the poor play by our O line.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The offense looked good against a good defense.


Mizz gave up 572 yards passing to Purdue. They are not a good defense. Chaney called a terrible game only rivaled by Fromm's pass efficiency numbers.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Mizz gave up 572 yards passing to Purdue. They are not a good defense. Chaney called a terrible game only rivaled by Fromm's pass efficiency numbers.


They looked pretty good against Georgia. What kind of rushing numbers did the dawgs have? I saw Fromm make some great passes then I saw him miss some easy ones.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am worried about the poor play by our O line.


They didn't allow a sack and GA had almost 200 yards rushing


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 22, 2018)

I think a couple of missed opportunities on offence early in he game caused Cheyney to change game plans when he should of just stuck to the original plan. We should of been up by 3 Td's at the half


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Fromm was 13/23 260 yards with 3 td's and 1 int. Those are all good numbers. I think y'all get to critical sometimes


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

Sloppy game but a W nonetheless. D played a lot of snaps.


----------



## Dub (Sep 22, 2018)

We may not have looked to be in top form....and perhaps not looking like #2......that being said.....neither is Bama looking much like #1 right this moment against A&M.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2018)

Good game for Georgia. Had someone play a smash mouth physical game that will hopefully let guys know not to take anyone lightly and prepare them for what’s coming for the rest of the season


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2018)

This was the kind of game we needed, really. We need to know what to clean up before LSU. And getting humbled is not a bad thing. If we go in to LSU like we did Mizzou, then it will be an upset. Complacency is a good football teams worst enemy.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2018)

Too many trips to the red zone with field goals or zero points...


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm was 13/23 260 yards with 3 td's and 1 int. Those are all good numbers. I think y'all get to critical sometimes


If the Dawgs won 99-3 there's folks that'd complain about the 3. My big gripe with college ball is that "style points" count. UGA did what they needed to do, and should've done. Went on the road and beat a conference opponent in a game that was never really in doubt.

Missouri is 3-1 right now, and outside of 'Bama has a pile of winnable games on their schedule. There's a good chance this win ages gracefully for The Dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

Dub said:


> We may not have looked to be in top form....and perhaps not looking like #2......that being said.....neither is Bama looking much like #1 right this moment against A&M.


They are now


----------



## baddave (Sep 22, 2018)

i don't think anybodies beatin' alabama this year


----------



## Duff (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Fromm was 13/23 260 yards with 3 td's and 1 int. Those are all good numbers. I think y'all get to critical sometimes



 No doubt. It’s easy to do that. They’re kids. Not all games are going to go like we want. At least we came out of there with a win against the possible #1 pick. I’ll take it. Let’s get better. 




Coenen said:


> If the Dawgs won 99-3 there's folks that'd complain about the 3. My big gripe with college ball is that "style points" count. UGA did what they needed to do, and should've done. Went on the road and beat a conference opponent in a game that was never really in doubt.
> 
> Missouri is 3-1 right now, and outside of 'Bama has a pile of winnable games on their schedule. There's a good chance this win ages gracefully for The Dawgs.




Coenen, I agree with you 99% of the time on any of your post in this forum. No different here.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2018)

Mizzou plays dawgs tough 
Every time 
We handle the QB good and he can light you up
Move on to TN


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2018)

On a bright note, Clemson beat up GT sumpin’ awful.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

Coenen said:


> If the Dawgs won 99-3 there's folks that'd complain about the 3.


Sorry. But that was one sloppy game. Pretend some folks are just too needy if you like. But that game could have easily gone the other way. Holloman TR could have been reversed and the refs probably blew the call on forward motion in the strip-6. 

GA could have just as easily lost by 3 without those 2 calls that went their way.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs.....Keep choppin wood!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2018)

It's time to expect more from the Dawgs. We are recruiting at a bama level. Their freshmen and sophomores are always playing at a high level. If bama had played like we did today, they would be saying the dynasty is coming to an end. Lol


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

riprap said:


> It's time to expect more from the Dawgs. We are recruiting at a bama level. Their freshmen and sophomores are always playing at a high level. If bama had played like we did today, they would be saying the dynasty is coming to an end. Lol


To be fair, GA and Bama both played top 10 offenses today and both allowed exactly 393 total yards.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2018)

We scored 40 +
Calm down people


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> To be fair, GA and Bama both played top 10 offenses today and both allowed exactly 393 total yards.


Bama can be scored on, but can they be stopped? I think the only way is to get to Tua early if that's even possible


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

riprap said:


> Bama can be scored on, but can they be stopped? I think the only way is to get to Tua early if that's even possible


Clean up the UGA penalties and I think GA/Bama is a Rose Bowl repeat.

Also, Chaney sits up in the booth. Theres a GIF floating around on Twitter of Kirby REAMING Chaney on the headset! I'd say he wasn't fond of playcalling


----------



## Horns (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Clean up the UGA penalties and I think GA/Bama is a Rose Bowl repeat.
> 
> Also, Chaney sits up in the booth. Theres a GIF floating around on Twitter of Kirby REAMING Chaney on the headset! I'd say he wasn't fond of playcalling


He wasn’t the only one


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Sorry. But that was one sloppy game. Pretend some folks are just too needy if you like. But that game could have easily gone the other way. Holloman TR could have been reversed and the refs probably blew the call on forward motion in the strip-6.
> 
> GA could have just as easily lost by 3 without those 2 calls that went their way.





TinKnocker said:


> Clean up the UGA penalties and I think GA/Bama is a Rose Bowl repeat.
> 
> Also, Chaney sits up in the booth. Theres a GIF floating around on Twitter of Kirby REAMING Chaney on the headset! I'd say he wasn't fond of playcalling


Wait. What. Which is it


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Wait. What. Which is it


Which is what? Me thinking they played sloppy today doesn't somehow exclude me from thinking they can play significantly better.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> We scored 40 +
> Calm down people



Everyone has elevated their expectations.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> We scored 40 +
> Calm down people


And we out scored them in both halves..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Clean up the UGA penalties and I think GA/Bama is a Rose Bowl repeat.



If Ga doesn't find a pass rush a Bama game could be ugly.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Ga doesn't find a pass rush a Bama game could be ugly.


Did you not see today’s game? IMO the pass rush was the most improved play I’ve seen yet. 2 sacks, 8 hurries and multiple hits on Lock. ??‍


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Did you not see today’s game? IMO the pass rush was the most improved play I’ve seen yet. 2 sacks, 8 hurries and multiple hits on Lock. ??‍



I listened a little in the first half. Seemed Lock was carving the secondary up and the announcers mentioned the lack of a pass rush...Maybe things changed after that??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Coenen said:


> If the Dawgs won 99-3 there's folks that'd complain about the 3. My big gripe with college ball is that "style points" count. UGA did what they needed to do, and should've done. Went on the road and beat a conference opponent in a game that was never really in doubt.
> 
> Missouri is 3-1 right now, and outside of 'Bama has a pile of winnable games on their schedule. There's a good chance this win ages gracefully for The Dawgs.



I just did not like what I saw of the Dawgs today. We can stick our head in the sand, but the truth is, we played sloppy, had stupid penalties, a blocked FG, and let a team knock our O & line D line off the ball on running plays. I am happy with the win, but we gonna struggle big time, if we dont start cleaning up the mistakes, and we have made the same ones over and over. We let MTSU rip big holes in our D line. What would a Bama do to us right now. We just need another year for the young kids to mature.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I listened a little in the first half. Seemed Lock was carving the secondary up and the announcers mentioned the lack of a pass rush...Maybe things changed after that??


Pass rush was the bright spot on defense imo.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 22, 2018)

Something no one has mentioned;
Could Mizzou be better than anyone thinks?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Something no one has mentioned;
> Could Mizzou be better than anyone thinks?


They are either 2nd 3rd or 4th in the possibly underrated East.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Did you not see today’s game? IMO the pass rush was the most improved play I’ve seen yet. 2 sacks, 8 hurries and multiple hits on Lock. ??‍


Yep and a crap ton of deflected passes, at least 3.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Something no one has mentioned;
> Could Mizzou be better than anyone thinks?


I believe I mentioned that.  You should all be Missouri fans from here on out. If they can sneak into the rankings by season's end, which is doable, this win will won't seem so "bad".

They've got a couple more games before their next big test against LSU, they'll almost certainly be in better form by then.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2018)

The only thing that concerns me is Mizzou ran the ball for almost 200 yards. But, I knew going into this year our front 7 was suspect. Teams play flat it happens. Mizzou always plays us hard. We won and I’m glad but this team better get better but from the first 4 games Bama would blow us off the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing that concerns me is Mizzou ran the ball for almost 200 yards. But, I knew going into this year our front 7 was suspect. Teams play flat it happens. Mizzou always plays us hard. We won and I’m glad but this team better get better but from the first 4 games Bama would blow us off the field.



This. Did not realize how much we would miss those LB's. I also overrated our ability to replace Chubb and Michell. Bur my biggest disappointment at this point is our O line. We are a completely different line when Thomas is not in there.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 23, 2018)

This team is young and just needs to gell if you think about it the first team hasn’t played that much so far,they have been pulled by 2 nd quarter or the half in previous games so give em time they will come together.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2018)

We played sloppy and won by 14 on the road. I will take it every game.


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Something no one has mentioned;
> Could Mizzou be better than anyone thinks?


I believe so. I think they were preparing for us when they skated by Purdue


----------



## Horns (Sep 23, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing that concerns me is Mizzou ran the ball for almost 200 yards. But, I knew going into this year our front 7 was suspect. Teams play flat it happens. Mizzou always plays us hard. We won and I’m glad but this team better get better but from the first 4 games Bama would blow us off the field.


In my opinion the LBs are the weakness now. They are young


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Something no one has mentioned;
> Could Mizzou be better than anyone thinks?


Mizzou has a pretty good team. They're going to destroy some of the remaining teams on their schedule.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2018)

the dogs will improve. no doubt they are one of the remaining top 3-4 teams in the nation. they will improve by seccg. if playing bama on saturday at a neutral site i thing bama would humiliate the dogs. im not sold on lsu at the moment. and i believe the dogs will win all their games handily and go to the seccg undefeated.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 23, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> youtube


The top billing guy is great. I have watched a lot of his breakdowns.

That said, Hall played with a groin injury and was never a threat, even when Baker was not covering him. IMO, Mel Tucker should have seen this quicker and put Baker on #81 MUCH sooner than the 4th quarter.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 23, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> im not sold on lsu at the moment.


I was sold on LSU after the AU game..............then I saw the La Tech vs LSU game.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2018)

When you play two cupcakes and then come up against some competition this is the performance you should expect. Even so, the Dawgs won and there was never any doubt. The problem is the schedule starts to get tougher now. The Dawgs better not be looking past the Vols. Every practice this next week better be a monster practice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2018)

The dogs will  completely destroy humiliate have their way with the vols. it will be an utter and complete bloodbath. Dogs win 63-3.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 23, 2018)

Much harsh. It would be fun to watch that


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2018)

elfiii said:


> When you play two cupcakes and then come up against some competition this is the performance you should expect. Even so, the Dawgs won and there was never any doubt. The problem is the schedule starts to get tougher now. The Dawgs better not be looking past the Vols. Every practice this next week better be a monster practice.


This,,,,better pay attention,,,,


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They are now





Yup.....that first quarter looked a bit sketchy for them.....then they did what Bama does....fired up the steamroller and let it ride.









baddave said:


> i don't think anybodies beatin' alabama this year




They are scary......very scary.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2018)

. We have had a hard time defending the run. MTSU ran with success against us, as did Missouri. I would not come close to saying that we will kill UT. I have seen to many games in this series where the underdog has won. But is we can clean up our defense against the run, and play good fundamental football, there is no reason we should not beat them.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2018)

What I didn't like ... sloppy play.  What I did like, the offense had a bad first half, but the defense pulled them out.

Real problem, we lost two big O linemen.  Cleveland out for the year.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Cleveland out for the year.


Where are you seeing this? Last report I read was a fracture in the non weight bearing bone. No surgery. Out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Where are you seeing this? Last report I read was a fracture in the non weight bearing bone. No surgery. Out 4-6 weeks.



From a trainer's friend.  They might have updated it since then, because I can't find anything more than 6 weeks now.  Even at 6 weeks, that is most of the season.


----------

